# awareness of not so CC



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

new thread so cc purchase thread isnt jacked





































discuss

Loren


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

All fake. As stated earlier, the Behike box is all wrong and there is no 2010 EL Cohiba. Also, the box code on the ELs don't exist, among other problems. 

Did you buy all these locally? Or did you go through an online source?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry bro i hope you can get your money back! As for that friend of a friend i think you might want to re-think the situation. That being said thanks for starting this thread to warn others!


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

no worries guys, cash is on its way back with apologies from both parties. these where local, online source was verified via usual means and shipment should if they stick to posted arrivals be here this week or next week. glad i could help guys

Loren


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Did you buy anything else from the local guys?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

lgomez said:


> no worries guys, cash is on its way back with apologies from both parties. these where local, online source was verified via usual means and shipment should if they stick to posted arrivals be here this week or next week. glad i could help guys
> 
> Loren


Are they re-shipping !


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

na that was it from this guy.

bull these where local not from an online source


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what did he say when you told him you wanted your money back? I'm actually surprised you are able to get a dime back.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad you were able to sought it out and get your $ back.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Loren, I really appreciate you helping out the newer BOTLs here by posting this.

The first lesson is to never buy Cuban cigars from a friend who knows a source.

As for the boxes themselves:

See all those stickers? For some reason a lot of fake Cubans have an extraordinary number of these. Also, as was mentioned a lot of counterfeit cigars claim to be Edicion Limitadas from years that brand wasn't represented. Keep in mind that if there were Cohiba Lanceros that were ELs from 2010 we would be talking about them. Plus Starbucks would have already bought twenty boxes or so.

Also keep in mind that most fakes are Cohiba. 

Finally, look at box construction. Cohiba has beautiful boxes. The BHK box is a work of art. Latches on some of the other Cohibas are also a giveaway.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

JGD said:


> Out of curiosity, what did he say when you told him you wanted your money back? I'm actually surprised you are able to get a dime back.


guy was alittle shocked i called him back after .... he didnt know i had the puff army on my side

poor guy didnt know what hit him. he only asked if box was still intact which it is i didnt even bother opening after CF was confirmed which i suspected.

Loren


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Keep in mind that if there were Cohiba Lanceros that were ELs from 2010 we would be talking about them. Plus Starbucks would have already bought twenty boxes or so.


this. David is my grown-up role model.... Also there are many good reference sites that explain proper CC packaging... here is the best

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The Ultimate Counterfeit Cuban Cigar Primer

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/counterfeit

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/Phony-Stogie-Makers-Busted-in-Hialeah-69363667.html

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/

just more info


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

good thread.
I often wondered what to watch for.


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

Good thread for newb's like myself to CC. This is exactly why I haven't made a CC purchase yet. I've been reading and trying to learn as much as I can about them, but it's hard to figure out without some direction. This thread helps with what to lookout for.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, Loren. Unfortunate as it may be...this will help other folks.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Loren, thanks for posting the pictures up!!! Can you let us know what they were charging you????

Sort of a similar experience with a friend who has a source:

My neighbor who is new to CC's txt me and asked if BHK's for $12 was a good deal.... I told him they are faker then Pamela Anderson's ( . )( . )!!!!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey now you gents go easy on me and my Behikes! LOL.

I must say that box was pretty hideous. I am sure the folks over at the Cohiba factory would get a good laugh out of that box.

Agree with Bob, the BHK boxes are indeed a work of art. You could use them as mini humidors if you really wanted to.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

350 for the bhk, 125 for the cohibas was what he asked, but I got "friend" price


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

lgomez said:


> 350 for the bhk, 125 for the cohibas was what he asked, but I got "friend" price


There are some of the tell tale signs of fakes. Not only were the prices asked way off base - but there generally is never a "friend price."


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

lgomez said:


> 350 for the bhk, 125 for the cohibas was what he asked, but I got "friend" price


With friends like that who needs enemy's!:dunno:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

This is why I am a loner....


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow! I had a "friend" who wanted to sell me Cohiba Espy's for $200, then told me the friend price was $100. They were not even close to real, but I don't think he even knew it. I wonder if this guy really knew what was going on and is now going to re-sell them to some other guy for a "steal" at $400???


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

fivespdcat said:


> Wow! I had a "friend" who wanted to sell me Cohiba Espy's for $200, then told me the friend price was $100. They were not even close to real, but I don't think he even knew it. I wonder if this guy really knew what was going on and is now going to re-sell them to some other guy for a "steal" at $400???


I just hope my neighbor doesn't buy them!!!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

fivespdcat said:


> Wow! I had a "friend" who wanted to sell me Cohiba Espy's for $200, then told me the friend price was $100. They were not even close to real, but I don't think he even knew it. I wonder if this guy really knew what was going on and is now going to re-sell them to some other guy for a "steal" at $400???


I'm sure he knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

This is way I have no problem shooting a "friend"


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks for the links, those will help a ton!


in other news now i really want to try cohiba lanceros..


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Zogg said:


> thanks for the links, those will help a ton!
> 
> in other news now i really want to try cohiba lanceros..


X2 on the Lanceros!!!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

$350 for a box of BHK 52s isn't really too low. However, the espy's would be a deal even at $400 if they were real


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Loren- I hope that everything worked out for you.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

money is back on my end, will be reinvested in cigar storage so i may grow my collection of currently 7 cc, 2 PSD4, 4 RASS gran robustos, 1 bhk 56 that was a gift


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

You were lucky to get your money back as others have said. Good for you.

A lesson learned and it didn't cost you anything.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

astripp said:


> $350 for a box of BHK 52s isn't really too low.


But $350 for 56s (what he thought he was buying) is too low.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

When Loren said 350 and bhk I assumed 52's. You won't find 54s or 56s that cheap anywhere.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

It's unfortunate, but fakes are absolutely everywhere. My g/f brought me back to "Cubans" from the Bahamas, it was a really nice gesture and one of them was not bad (I smoked it for her, and didn't say anything at the time, now she knows better!). I also had a friend bring me back some glass top "Cohibas" again I smoked them with him. Really I only do it because it's a nice gesture from my a good friend. Just about anytime I see someone selling Cubans in the US I assume they are fakes.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

heres a new one for you guys.. me things the font on the tube is abit too thick and the red on the band is a bit on the light side, for comparison i put the band off a mag 50 that was gifted to me by a botl on here

Loren


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't really tell a difference on the bands. Looks like a green water spot right above the band


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

that too, no cash was invested here was gift from neighbor


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a friend at work that keeps trying to sell me some Cohiba Gran Reservas for real cheap and some 30th Anniversary Barber Poles. Seriously! He has also gifted me a 2003 LE Double Corona that I still have not had the gumption to smoke.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Loren, the HU looks fine to me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I can't really tell a difference on the bands. Looks like a green water spot right above the band


Yes the band looks good but that doesn't mean a thing!
Cuban cigars bands labels and accessories for sale


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes the band looks good but that doesn't mean a thing!
> Cuban cigars bands labels and accessories for sale


This is true, but the looks make it possible that it is real.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes the band looks good but that doesn't mean a thing!
> Cuban cigars bands labels and accessories for sale


I knew it was bound to be out there, but seeing it still makes me mad


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

HydroRaven said:


> I knew it was bound to be out there, but seeing it still makes me mad


Made me cry....


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

And they even have "Customs Paid" stickers! You knew someone was going to do it, but it is interesting to see that the person selling them says they are real! Like I'm going to trust a site with the name justfakes with selling anything real...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That is sad and to see many are sold out, WOW!


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

There's a spot at the foot where the shade on the wrapper goes lighter, chances of the getting past quality control?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

lgomez said:


> There's a spot at the foot where the shade on the wrapper goes lighter, chances of the getting past quality control?


Absolutely. Cuba isn't really known for their quality control. Although their QC has gotten better recently, if the HU is indeed real, it would be from '06 or before. And, if it is pre-2002 then it is machine made, which would almost definitely account for wrapper variances.

Does it have a triple cap? If so, then my educated guess is that it is real since the packaging does not throw up any red flags.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

JGD said:


> Absolutely. Cuba isn't really known for their quality control. Although their QC has gotten better recently, if the HU is indeed real, it would be from '06 or before. And, if it is pre-2002 then it is machine made, which would almost definitely account for wrapper variances.
> 
> Does it have a triple cap? If so, then my educated guess is that it is real since the packaging does not throw up any red flags.












cap looks like the one on my HdMR epicure no.2

Loren


----------

